# Severum dither fish recommendations?



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

So my severum has almost fully recovered after being nipped by a group of bullying diamond tetras and colombian tetras.

I removed that group of fish from the tank and let my severum recover. Currently in the tank it's just the severum and a group of loaches (6). The tank is a 46g bow front. I am looking into possibly getting a small schooling fish in the tank to fill out the top/mid section. I've been considering rummynose tetra, but after my last run in with so called "non aggressive" tetras, I'm a bit weary to try again.

Any thoughts on rummynose with my timid severum, or maybe opinions / recommendations on different dither fish?

Thank you in advance,
Rob


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Rummynoses aren't nippy. They are my favorite tetras. I would be more concerned with them eventually being eaten by the severum.

Most tetras aren't nippy. I also like black phantom and pristella tetras.


----------



## Galc (May 12, 2011)

I did put 9 Buenos Aires tetras with my 10" Green Terror pair a week ago and so far I can say Buenos Aires tetras does not have any problem living with my breeding GT pair. Buenos aires tetras does not seem bother much about GT's, they move all the time and they don't flee away from them, they only respectfully keep the distance of not less then 3-4". So I believe this could work as well with your Severum.


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks guys, really appreciate the suggestions.

The more options the better, anymore? :fish:


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Another option would be to go with a couple of other cichlids such as Festivum (Mesonauta insignis), Acara (Andinoacara pulcher) or one of the smaller Geophagus (pindare or Red Head Tapajos)


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

notho2000 said:


> Another option would be to go with a couple of other cichlids such as Festivum (Mesonauta insignis), Acara (Andinoacara pulcher) or one of the smaller Geophagus (pindare or Red Head Tapajos)


Thanks for the suggestions. Would I just get one of any of the species you listed or do they fair better in pairs?

So the severum has recovered, but looks like it may be permanently disfigured. The pelvic fins haven't grown back, there's just stubs remaining.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I like to keep multiples since they are less shy but singles are fine too. I suggested geos since they occupy the lower levels of the tank whereas sevs tend to occupy middle to upper levels. Festivums upper too.


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

I have botia loaches (6) that occupy the bottom of the tank. So the severum occupies the mid section, should I look into fish for the upper region of the tank, or another mid dweller be ok?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Even though most species have their preferences as to where they best like to spend their time, they also go where they are bothered least or where there is less competition for tank space. I have a tank (90G) where the severums tend to occupy the lower levels and the acaras are higher up ... just the reverse of what the expected is. The sevs are more dominant and they "rule the roost". They decided they were going to stay low (for breeding purposes) so by going higher up, the acaras can avoid confrontation. Festivums on the other hand are totally upper level fish ... so they will stay there regardless. To help cichlids go to their most suitable strata, it's important to provide structure at all levels, whether it be rocks and caves on the bottom, driftwood and roots that range from bottom, sweeping up to the top, and artifical plants, both short and tall. In answer to your question though, either low or mid (or upper) would be fine. They will adjust and find their most suitable niche.


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you for the help!


----------



## TwoDollar (Jan 17, 2014)

Have you thought about giant danios? Quick enough to avoid getting eaten, do well with just 4 to 6 of them. I've also had success with Buenos Aires tetras, albinos are pretty cool.

I have turquoise rainbows in my 150g, very quick as well but not sure if 46g is enough space for them. They can get larger than the danios and seem to do better in tanks 4 ft+. Might be some other rainbow options as well.


----------

